# Info re 2442 AC&W Sqn (Auxiliary)



## Privateer (22 Jan 2008)

My grandfather used to be with 2442 AC&W Sqn (Auxiliary) of the RCAF.  This was in the late 1950's.  Going through some of his things (as he has passed away), I have found what may be the original document showing and approving the unit's crest.  I would like to get in touch with someone who knows about the unit.  Can anyone direct me to an appropriate person?  Perhaps there is a successor squadron or an appropriate museum.  Thanks.


----------



## navymich (22 Jan 2008)

Maybe the  Canadian Forces Museum of Aerospace Defense at CFB North Bay might be able to help you, or direct you further.


----------

